# Minions LED flood lights



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone bought the huge 120 LED flood light? I just bought the 120 dou uv adn Im wondering if it has enough "throw" to light up my FCG?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought Minions smaller LED flood and it was plenty. You have to know that LED's are alot brighter than regular floods.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Agree with ^^^.

Corey's Lights are terrific. How far are you looking to "throw" the UV light?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I set up my FCG in a small garage- so a couple feet max


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Might be nice for people following the thread to know who yall are referring to....

http://www.minionsweb.com


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is the first year with the 120.I plan on ordering a couple of blue ones.
Maybe corey will see this thread give you some info I am sure he did test.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Test results would be great- with pics of course!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I am still testing prototypes we have been taking and showing at the shows.
It takes forever just to get the data and I havent shot pictures yet.
I am collecting a lot of info: lux at 5 distance, lumens, drop of below 10lux, beam width at 40 ft, beam angle (will let you calculate shorter beam widths) etc.

I can tell you from testing the 50s last night (and a white 120) WOW.
These bulbs are better than I expected - a lot better!

Typical distance before down to 10 lux is 15ft+ for the 50s.
I chose that level since it is still obvious you get illumination on your prop with ambient light present - I have 6 street lights within 300 ft of my property lines so my ambient light is 3lux 70ft into my property - that is pretty bright.

More to come, taking Avery to the zoo - I will post the 50 results later today in the led bulb faq page on the website, and do more testing tonight.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Awww Corey- I knew you'd respond! ~ Deb


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I am updating the website with test data from the 50, 72 and 120 leds, you can find info here, it will be getting tweaked throughout the day.

http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/led-bulb-specs-i-17.html


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Corey, 
have any LED's 50w that will fit into a MR16 socket?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope, only mr11 or mr 16 bipin bases I have gotten so far are a few 9 led 12vADC.
I do not think I would trust the weight of more than 18 LEDs in a bipin configuration (once you account for the envelope and sealant weight)


----------

